# Seborrheic Dermatitis  and Crohn's



## CestMoi320 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello Everyone. I was diagnossed with Crohn's Disease when I was 12 and presently now I am 25. I recently got a really bad outbreak of Seborrheic Dermatitis  and was doing some research on the web about how Crohn's Disease may be one of the reasons for this skin condition. I couldn't really find any article that grouped the two together. I did however learn that certain immune conditions may cause the onset of of this dermatological irritation. There is a link between Seborrheic Dermatitis   and HIV. As you know HIV is an autoimmune disease as well. I was wondering if any of you had experienced this problem as a result of your Crohn's Disease, and if there was any literature you might pass my way. Also how bad was your condition what medications did you take and did it go away. I appreciate any and all info that you could pass my way. Thank you guys


----------



## Shoeless (Jun 11, 2007)

I get a rash seb. on my face it goes around the cheeks. I go to a dermotologist and get a creme to get rid of it


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a form of dermatitis manifesting in spots -- about 50 of them mostly on my trunk with a few on my arms / legs.  I have had some improvement with consistant use of Corticool.


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Not on your own!*

Hi Cestmoi,

I started with seb derm in my late teens and now have it over my back, chest, upper abdo, back of neck, scalp and around my face. It is compounded by the fact I also have folliculitis, steroid induced acne and roseaca. 

The best combo I have found to work over the years for seb derm is ketokonazole shampoo used also as a shower gel as it helps dry it up and relieve any itching. To relieve inflammation my dermatologist last autumn told me to use Canesten Hydrocortizone and Eumovate (steroid) creams on alternate days. The Canesten HC is the mildest of all the steroid creams (and I found it worked faster than the Eumovate and left my skin less dry too) and I use both sparingly. The only other thing that clears it for me is prednisolone steroids orally but then get a massive resurgance of it once they are stopped. 

Another thought is watch your moisturisers - my GP prescribed my one called Doublebase that isnt sticky and glides on and can be used on my face too. If my skin is bad facially I swap over to Diprobase (its thicker and more of an ointment but drier than the doublebase) for no more than a couple of days then go back to Doublebase.

I also find some foods like pringles make it break out in hours believe it or not! 

I recently started on Remecade and have noticed my skin texture changing to the extent it is smoother and less irritated. Still need to use my creams daily but not as much or over such wide areas now and havent needed the shampoo either. Am keeping my fingers crossed and yes I agree there is a link with Crohn's and do remember reading something about it but cant remember where arrgghhh! I am also asthmatic and my gastro says the whole lot are linked. 

Hope the above helps. I understand how you feel, so on your bad days remember you arent alone.


Jan


----------



## old hat (Jun 12, 2007)

I get this on the exterior and sometimes on the scalp in really hot weather.  At worst, I have to use something like Ketoconazole (Nizoral) to get rid of it on the scalp.  Usually OTC dandruff shampoo works fine.  I have a very mild case.  It doesn't even itch.  I had atopic dermatitis long ago but it hasn't bothered me since around the time puberty ended back in 19*mumble*.


----------



## Shoeless (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes I use the Nixoral Shampoo also. So that makes me feel better I'm not the only one. I have had some spots on my forhead recently using a topical steriod, they seem to be going away.


----------



## karlyg (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I actually just went to the dermatologist last night for the first time because of skin problems I have been having, and she told me I have severe seb. derm.  on my scalp, neck, and upper back.  She prescribed Nizoral shampoo (I had been using the OTC one and it did nothing - she said the Rx one is twice as strong so should work better) and a couple of creams - Ketoconozole (same as Nizoral, in cream form) and Locoid (steroid).  She also said that hair products that contain tar (she gave me samples of one called Tarasol) can help, but that you need to use conditioner with it because it really dries out the hair.  
I asked her about whether Crohn's could be related to this condition, and she said that it definitely could be. She said that any condition that puts stress on the immune system (as Crohn's is auto-immune) can leave a person more open to a condition like seb. derm. and can make it more severe in us than it might be in someone else.
Hope this info helps - I know I was super-relieved to get all this info and all these new tools to help me stop itching!!!
~Karly


----------



## Stu (Feb 22, 2011)

*Crohn's and Seb. Dermatitis - Candida*

I have both conditions as well, and have had them for roughly 10 years (actually, the seb. derm. seemed to rear its ugly head first which seems odd now). I wasn't looking for a link between the two, but realized that seb. derm. is potentially caused by a fungal attack to your seb. glands. I started to research the human flora Candida and found that it might also be linked to crohn's. There is so much info on Candida and it seems trendy, so I'm not sure if there is any merit to the relation. Has anyone tried a candida free diet and did it help either condition?


----------



## teeny5 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I have seborrheic dematitis on my scalp.  I have patches of flaky skin that is often red and/or tender under the flakes.  It seems to come in waves.  Recently I have been having some pain again and my scalp is going crazy!  It was interesting to hear from my mom that when I was a baby I had terrible cradle cap.  She said it took weeks to get it all out of my hair.

Just another fun thing to deal with I guess.


----------



## Droz (May 1, 2017)

I was diagnosed with Crohns Disease about 2 years ag and now have been suffering from what I think is Seb Derm my mustache area is burning and red. Iv been using Nizoral Shampoo on it and worked the first time. but now doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------

